# [Wet Thumb Forum]-reactor



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

quick question. right now i have a pressuized CO2 system set up that is connect to a hagen diffuser (ladder). is there a diy where the reactor is in the tank? cuz im running a power filter, not a external canister. thanks
-charley


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

quick question. right now i have a pressuized CO2 system set up that is connect to a hagen diffuser (ladder). is there a diy where the reactor is in the tank? cuz im running a power filter, not a external canister. thanks
-charley


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Hmm.. Robert (Aqua Botanic) sells the Vortex reactor that sits in the tank. I have never seen anyone build one that will fit in the tank however.

Semper Fi


----------



## imported_Rufus (Feb 3, 2003)

Speaking of the Vortex reactor - has anyone got one to be able to post some more detailed pics? I'd like to try constructing one like this, and would like to see if what i have in my head is somnething like the real thing....


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

You can put a reactor in a tank, but you'll still need a power head to create a high flow rate. 

Most people build external reactors in order to remove hardware from the tank. Building an internal reacotr is actuually easier because it does not need to be waterproof. In fact you don't even need a bottom on the reactor.

James Hoftiezer


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

how strong shoould the flow rate be? i have a rio 800 submersible pump. would that be too much flow rate?
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html

http://www.pbase.com/chbak014


----------



## trace_lynn (Mar 4, 2003)

which size do you want pictures of? I have the large Vortex and the small one and could take some digital pictures of it. I didn't purhcase them from Robert, but they are still the same reactors talked about. I could also tell you which RIO pump comes with the size you want pictures of.

Tracy
Ummm, Is it suppose to do that!?


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

you think you can take a picture of the smaller vortex reactor with like a dollar next to it?(for size reference.)
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html

http://www.pbase.com/chbak014


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

link

I am going to build a reactor similar to this, since I already got a powerhead.

I am going to use a small gravel vaccum tube to do this...can't be too large~!!


----------



## trace_lynn (Mar 4, 2003)

I posted the pictures here:
Vortex Reactor Pictures and Measurements

It is a lot like the one StevenL linked to except the powerhead is attached to the reactor and it is all internal to the tank.

I do have to agree with Rex though, in that if I had it to do over again, especially on a small tank, I would have used an external reactor somehow.

However, if it works and you already have the stuff, go for it!

Tracy
Ummm, Is it suppose to do that!?


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

I've been using a 402 power head with a gravel tube stuck into the out flow leading to a the actual gravel tube itself like the one in Steven L's link for months and it does an absolutely terrific job of dispersing the CO2. I get a very fine mist, very little of which reaches the surface. I'd have to say that 95-98%is the rate of absorption. And the price is right. Power head $15, gravel vac. $4, Aqua Clear Mini sponge $1, complete.
Len

HAVE DISCS - WILL TRAVEL


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by djlen:
> I've been using a 402 power head with a gravel tube stuck into the out flow leading to a the actual gravel tube itself like the one in Steven L's link for months and it does an absolutely terrific job of dispersing the CO2.


Do you have a picture of that setup. I'm curious how it looks.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by djlen:
> I've been using a 402 power head with a gravel tube stuck into the out flow leading to a the actual gravel tube itself like the one in Steven L's link for months and it does an absolutely terrific job of dispersing the CO2. I get a very fine mist, very little of which reaches the surface. I'd have to say that 95-98%is the rate of absorption. And the price is right. Power head $15, gravel vac. $4, Aqua Clear Mini sponge $1, complete.
> ...


Do you have bio balls inside the tube too?
I already bought them. If i don't need them inside the tube I will just put them inside my cansister filter..


----------

